# BHM Watering Holes



## Tad (Jan 31, 2017)

Predators know to wait near the watering hole, as prey will have to go there eventually. If you dont believe me, take it from Larry: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npg5vXlyIF8[/ame]

OK, I was joking around with the thread title and that reference, but this thread is meant to actually be useful.

Every now and then on here someone, BHM most often but sometimes an already attached FFA, will mention I was at X, and there were so many big guys there. There should have been some FFA around to enjoy it. Or words to that effect. But most of these comments are buried in the middle of threads. At the same time, occasionally we get a new FFA wander in commenting on how hard it can be to meet BHM.

So I was thinking that maybe it would be worth gathering together those thoughts about places where there are a lot of BHM to be found, or even where perhaps it is easy to get to meet and get to know BHM. Or heck, even places that BHM posting on here know they would be approachable, even if the number of BHM in that situation may not be especially large.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok, I will post..
My brother, a BHM (not bragging) works at a Casino in Baltimore at the Poker Tables.
Several of the other dealers are BHM.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 31, 2017)

Bluegrass shows bring out the chubby guys. In my youth, I always observed them but was too shy to say "hi"

I also had a BHM try to start a Dims-esque conversation in one of my classes in undergraduate university. I have a minor in human resources. We were on break from class and he leaned against the vending machine and asked "What kind of snack should I get?" I had low self esteem in my 20s and I can be pretty shy at first so I stuttered "I dont know and walked away awkwardly. :doh:

So yeah. Bluegrass and University has been my opinion. Fat guys in Colorado (especially big city area) are hard to come from (which would explain a lot about my life choices)


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 31, 2017)

rabbitislove said:


> Fat guys in Colorado (especially big city area) are hard to come from (which would explain a lot about my life choices)


You have heard of this below?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/27/high-altitude-weight-loss_n_4980659.html



> Weight loss in the mountains has long been observed by researchers and alpinists alike.
> 
> A 2013 study found that Americans who live at sea-level are four to five times more likely to be obese as those who live in the highest altitude communities in Colorado  even after they controlled for other factors like exercise level, socioeconomic status and family history.
> 
> Whats more, a totally unrelated 2010 study showed that even if you dont live in a high-altitude area, simply going to one could lead to weight loss. A small group of 20 obese and sedentary men were brought to an elevation of 8,700 feet (the exact elevation of Zapaquirá, Colombia and more than 3,500 feet higher than Denver). They were permitted to eat as much as they wanted and werent allowed to perform any exercise, aside from leisurely strolling. After a week, theyd lost an average of more than three pounds.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 31, 2017)

Science has confirmed my biases.


----------



## ShakesSphere (Feb 20, 2017)

I suggest hanging out at truck stops. Truck driving is the occupation with the highest average BMI. 

At the opposite end of things, definitely stay away from the ballet theater. Any ballet theater in Colorado would be the worst possible.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 23, 2017)

Well for me it's always the same. When I'm single fat guys dissapear. Vanish. Boom and gone. I can go to big and tall store and there will be none. I can lay naked covered in KFC wings on the restaurant floor in shopping mall and they won't appear.
The moment I commit to someone...turns out I have at least 10 obese classmates, my best friends fuck buddy is fat and handsome, my gym suddenly becomes occupied with fatties and my professor is a 25yo gorgeous chub. Oh and let's not forget the clubs, fat is the new black apparently, because it's everywhere.

It's been killing me for years. Since now I am actually allowed to flirt when I feel like it's not as painful as it used to be but I remeber when I was younger and I had to watch fatties waste away without my needy paws because I couldn't do shit (ah relationships ) and when I finally was single I actually had to get imported fat boys, usually from UK and Germany because there were none around me lol


----------



## Anjula (Feb 23, 2017)

UPDATE:so I went to see my professor to discuss the new labs this semester and guess what? He is now deliciously fat with an amazing beard. Holy ducking shit I feel like I will be the best in class. Impressing cuties with my intellect is even better than impressing them with looks. But the point it; it proves what I've said earlier EVERYTIME IM IN A GOOD RELATIONSHIP BANG &#128165; FATOTIES EVERYWHERE


----------



## squeezablysoft (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice thread been wondering myself where I should go to have the most success at big game hunting. There are a decent amount of chubbos at my college, an awful lot of them being criminal justice majors AKA future cops for some unfathomable reason.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 23, 2017)

There is a bar called Blondies. It's near the AMNH stop on the 1 train. I was in there meeting friends one night and I noticed there wasn't a guy in the place who was less than 40 inches around the waist.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 23, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Nice thread been wondering myself where I should go to have the most success at big game hunting. There are a decent amount of chubbos at my college, *an awful lot of them being criminal justice majors AKA future cops for some unfathomable reason.*



Most departments only require you be fit enough to get through the police academy. If you're young and strong you don't have to be thin (I got through at 280 lbs). Once you're hired most departments don't require that you stay in shape (unlike most fire departments).


----------



## Tad (Feb 24, 2017)

I've mentioned this in other threads in the past, but 'geek' enclaves and activities in general tend to have plenty of big people, and if you want something more specific: learn to play "magic the gathering" (a collectible card card game), then go to a 'pre-release' (casual tournament where people first get to play with a new set of cards -- nice because you don't have to have your own cards to play in it, and nobody knows the knew cards well and are having fun learning them together). I've yet to go to a pre-release that didn't have some big guys there.

And if you are a college student, also look up things like a campus science-fiction club, anime club, gaming club ... all should be promising watering-holes 

Of course, that is all assuming that you have any interest in dating a geeky BHM. Social skills and confidence will vary widely in that population.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 24, 2017)

Any good powerlifting or strongman gym will have plenty of fatties hanging about. Plus we're always hungry and can easily be coaxed into your waiting van with a Reese's cup or snickers bar.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 26, 2017)

rabbitislove said:


> Fat guys in Colorado (especially big city area) are hard to come from (which would explain a lot about my life choices)



Seattle tends to be a lot like Colorado (from what I hear) and I definitely don't fit in here. Lots of snowing, hiking, rock climbing, boulder, jogging, biking. Just lots of outdoor stuff. I don't physically fit in here and stick out like a sore thumb. I have found two people in the city who were interested in me specifically with an attraction to my body. Two in the whole Seattle area...so I've pretty much drank this well dry


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 26, 2017)

Tad said:


> And if you are a college student, also look up things like a campus science-fiction club, anime club, gaming club ... all should be promising watering-holes
> 
> Of course, that is all assuming that you have any interest in dating a geeky BHM.



In which case, don't forget the math club!


----------



## bigmac (Feb 26, 2017)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Seattle tends to be a lot like Colorado (from what I hear) and I definitely don't fit in here. Lots of snowing, hiking, rock climbing, boulder, jogging, biking. Just lots of outdoor stuff. I don't physically fit in here and stick out like a sore thumb. I have found two people in the city who were interested in me specifically with an attraction to my body. Two in the whole Seattle area...so I've pretty much drank this well dry



Interestingly I found many very friendly fat women during my time in Seattle in the early 90s (but I was just barely fat then).


----------



## Anjula (Feb 27, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> In which case, don't forget the math club!



All my uni nerds club has sticky thin guys :/ and if someone is fat there he also lacks basic hygiene and basic level of social skills


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 27, 2017)

Anjula said:


> All my uni nerds club has sticky thin guys :/ and if someone is fat there he also lacks basic hygiene and basic level of social skills



In my experience, that applies to college boys of all shapes and sizes. Women tend to develop emotional maturity earlier than men, and in college they're already young women while many of the guys are still overgrown boys. I remember in college thinking how suave and sophisticated I was (not by several light years ).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 7, 2017)

Gaming clubs tend to attract men of a certain stature*  Toronto has quite a few gaming associations where one could go.

*Well, the ones who aren't ultra thin.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 8, 2017)

Also, trendy breweries (at least here) attract the bearded chubby boys.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 8, 2017)

rabbitislove said:


> Also, trendy breweries (at least here) attract the bearded chubby boys.



Or at least they will be chubby soon from all the craft beer.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 9, 2017)

rabbitislove said:


> Also, trendy breweries (at least here) attract the bearded chubby boys.





AmandaLynn said:


> Or at least they will be chubby soon from all the craft beer.



This is like Seattle, except change "chub" for tall, lanky, and flanneled.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 10, 2017)

Lucky! All our local pubs are full of lumberjack hipsters


----------



## Melian (Mar 10, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lucky! All our local pubs are full of lumberjack hipsters



YEP.

So gross.


----------



## Tad (Mar 10, 2017)

FWIW, amongst STEM fields, my experience is a higher percentage of fat guys among computer programmers than among engineers or mathies. Not generally around enough of the scientists to draw comparisons.


----------



## Melian (Mar 14, 2017)

Tad said:


> FWIW, amongst STEM fields, my experience is a higher percentage of fat guys among computer programmers than among engineers or mathies. Not generally around enough of the scientists to draw comparisons.



In the chem/biochem/mol bio fields, the guys are usually emaciated. Not even just "skinny"......emaciated. That's been my experience as both a student and a teacher.


----------



## Tad (Mar 14, 2017)

In engineering I found not a lot of extremes (although probably also shorter than the population overall, on average). Some chubby guys, and later in their careers some get fatter, but overall engineers seem to tend towards moderation in their habits, maybe? (could be observer bias)


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 15, 2017)

Tad said:


> In engineering I found not a lot of extremes (although probably also shorter than the population overall, on average). Some chubby guys, and later in their careers some get fatter, but overall engineers seem to tend towards moderation in their habits, maybe? (could be observer bias)



Moderation you say? *poke*


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 23, 2017)

Tad said:


> FWIW, amongst STEM fields, my experience is a higher percentage of fat guys among computer programmers than among engineers or mathies. Not generally around enough of the scientists to draw comparisons.



I'd second that. Engineers and scientists include a lot of guys who apply the scientific method of improvement to themselves, with results that wouldn't please an FFA. Only in the programming field are there many guys of generous girth.


----------



## Melian (Mar 24, 2017)

fat hiker said:


> I'd second that. Engineers and scientists include a lot of guys who apply the scientific method of improvement to themselves, with results that wouldn't please an FFA. Only in the programming field are there many guys of generous girth.



And a lot of us who work in labs get stuck in the whole "I was running this experiment and forgot to go home/eat/sleep for a few days" thing. We're also dirt poor and can't afford food.... :/


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 24, 2017)

Melian said:


> And a lot of us who work in labs get stuck in the whole "I was running this experiment and forgot to go home/eat/sleep for a few days" thing. We're also dirt poor and can't afford food.... :/



That sounds tragic


----------



## Ffancy (Mar 25, 2017)

I drooled over a lot of hot fatties at RibFest last year, who were all pigging out and licking bbq sauce off their plump fingers. A++ would attend again!


----------

